# Webservice Frage



## CKS04 (21. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte eine fachliche Hilfe für eine Anwendung die ich konzipieren soll. Leider fehlt mir tiefergehende Java Erfahrung (und Wissen). Deshalb meine Bitte hier an Euch mir etwas Hilfestellung zu geben. 

Ich habe eine Java Applikation (mit Main Methode) erstellt welche mit einem Webserver kommuniziert. Keine GUI, nur Aufruf von verschiedenen Methoden in Abhängigkeit von bestimmten Eingabeparametern in denen unterschiedliche Webservice Calls abgesetzt werden.

Meine Frage wäre nun, ob ich aus Javacript diese Applikation aufrufen kann. Es wäre erforderlich das aus einem Javascript heraus meine Java Applikation mit den benötigten Übergabeparametern gestartet und ausgeführt werden kann. 

Kann ich meine Klasse in Javascript normal instanziieren und dann auf Methoden zugreifen? Ich würde vermuten Nein, da Javascript keine Ahnung hat wo die Klasse liegt? Kann man sie irgendwie integrieren?

Momentan ist meine Applikation eine self-Executing jar. Könnte ich meine Applikation in ein Applet "wandeln" und dann würde es funktionieren? Was müßte ich tun um daraus ein Applet zu erstellen?

Danke für jede Hilfe

CK


----------



## Spin (26. Jan 2012)

Moin,

ich glaube nicht das Javascript dazu geeignet ist deine Java Klassen zu instanziieren um dann entsprechende Methoden darauf auszuführen.

Das sind zwei verschiedene Sprachen und zwei verschiedene Welten. Vorallem wäre das ja auch super unsicher, wenn du einfach mit javascript so lala was aufrufen kannst.

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, dass du für dein Backend ein Servlet baust und dort dann eine Methode bereitstellst die du über Ajax callst. Entsprechend kannst du Parameter übergeben.

grüße spin


----------



## Empire@work (26. Jan 2012)

Du musst dich aus Javascript an die API deines webservices binden, dann hat java damit allerdings auf clientseite nichts mehr zu tun.  zb. via SOAP (Simplest SOAP example using Javascript - Stack Overflow).

alternativ kann man zb GWT nehmen, hierbei wird der Clientseitige code in Java geschreiben und dann von GWT auf javascriptcompiliert.

Alternativ, wenn es nicht wichtig ist das dass über Javascript läuft, kannst du die clientseite natürlich auch über Webstart oder als Applet bereitstellen. Dann muss der Client natürlich eine JRE installiert haben.


----------

